# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Lerivon opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Szukam pilnie informacji na temat tego leku. Czy warto w ogóle kupić, czy podczas brania była poprawa nastroju, ułatwia zasypianie. Ogólnie jaki jest ten lek jeśli chodzi o leki uspokajające?
Proszę o opinie.

----------


## susu

*Wskazania* Zespoły depresyjne o różnej etiologii, zwłaszcza z zaznaczonym obniżeniem napędu psychoruchowego, oraz depresją lękową. 
Skład 1 tabl. zawiera 10 mg, 30 mg lub 60 mg chlorowodorku mianseryny. 
*Działanie* Pochodna perazynoazepiny o budowie czteropierścieniowej wykazująca działanie przeciwdepresyjne, działa również przeciwlękowo i uspokajająco. Mechanizm działania polega na blokowaniu parasympatolitycznym; działa również przeciwserotoninowo i przeciwhistaminowo, w bardzo niewielkim stopniu cholinolitycznie. Blokuje również receptor α2-adrenergiczny co prowadzi do uwalniania się noradrenaliny. Jej metabolity hamują wychwyt doneuronalny, co dodatkowo nasila działanie mianseryny. Bardzo dobrze wchłania się z przewodu pokarmowego, maksymalne stężenie we krwi osiąga po 2-3 h. Z białkami osocza wiąże się w 90%. Stwierdzono znaczne różnice indywidualne stężeń mianseryny we krwi. T0,5 wynosi 6-39 h, średnio 17 h. Działanie przeciwdepresyjne ujawnia się po kilku dniach (2-7) leczenia; poprawę kliniczną obserwuje się zwykle po kilku tyg. (2-3). Jest szybko metabolizowana w wątrobie i w 70% wydalana z moczem. Małe ilości przenikają przez łożysko i do mleka matki. 
*Przeciwwskazania* Nadwrażliwość na mianserynę. Mania. Ostrożnie u osób z chorobami wątroby, krążenia (np. choroba niedokrwienna serca); w ciąży stosować wyjątkowo. 
*Efekty uboczne* Skazy krwotoczne, drgawki, hipomania, hipotonia, zaburzenia czynności wątroby, bóle stawowe, obrzęki i przerost guczołów sutkowych. Na początku leczenia może wystąpić ospałość i osłabienie reakcji psychomotorycznych. U osób z psychozą dwubiegunową mogą wystąpić objawy hipomanii. Odwracalna niewydolność szpiku kostnego. 
*I**nterakcje* Nasila działanie alkoholu, barbituranów. Nie należy kojarzyć go z inhibitorami MAO (obowiązuje 2-tygodniowa przerwa po ich stosowaniu przed wprowadzeniem mianseryny). 
*Dawkowanie* Zazwyczaj początkowo 30 mg dziennie w dawkach podzielonych, stopniowo zwiększając do 60 mg/dobę. W warunkach szpitalnych dawki można zwiększyć do 80-90 mg dziennie (maksymalnie do 150-180 mg dziennie). 
*Uwagi* U chorych na cukrzycę należy regularnie kontrolować glikemię; u chorych z chorobą nadciśnieniową (leczonych środkami hipotensyjnymi: metyldopą, klonidyną) regularnie mierzyć ciśnienie. Należy zwrócić szczególną uwagę na chorych z tendencjami samobójczymi. Podczas zażywania leku nie należy prowadzić pojazdów, obsługiwać urządzeń mechanicznych w ruchu, pić alkoholu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> 
> Szukam pilnie informacji na temat tego leku. Czy warto w ogóle kupić, czy podczas brania była poprawa nastroju, ułatwia zasypianie. Ogólnie jaki jest ten lek jeśli chodzi o leki uspokajające?
> Proszę o opinie.


Biorę 30mg na 2 godziny przed snem od roku. Bardzo dobrze reguluje sen, brak skutków ubocznych. Mam CHAD z przewagą depresji. Łączę to z depakine chronosphere 1500mg/dobę. Super lek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam
Ja też biore od dłuższego czasu lerivion nie za uwarzyłam jakiś wielkich skutków ubocznych ,fakt że stawy mnie pobolewają ale nie wiem czy moge to akurat z tym łączyć. Sen się poprawił w końcu mogę normalnie zasypiać samopoczucie też jest dużo lepsze. Denerwuje sie tylko jak ludzie mówią że aaaaaaaa ja tam bym nie brał(a) bo uzależnia bądź szkodzi . Nie ma leków które pomagając na jedno nie zaszkodzą na drugie. Z czystym sumieniem mogę powiedzieć LERIVON mi pomógł,a ci którzy mają odmienne zdanie powinni wiedzieć że na każdego człowieka ten sam lek nie działa bo każdy ma indywidualny organizm . Warto spróbować ponieważ może być z tego więcej korzyści niż strat  :Smile: .

----------

